# Portuguese Visa Debit Cards?



## michaelmtc (Aug 18, 2013)

Does anyone know of a Portuguese bank that issue this card for a current account. We are with Santander and they only issue maestro cards which we can't use to buy on internet.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Millenium do, but you can register your Maestro Card via MBnet to use on internet at any ATM, Millenium you can do register it online don't know about Santander.
I found it easier just to have a Credit Card that is mainly for internet Euro transactions and opted to clear monthly


----------



## michaelmtc (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi Canoeman

Thanks for info, I'll try it with my Santander card, the bank never mentioned I could do this with it when I spoke yo them, but worth a try. Will have to get a credit card , but we buy lots of airline tickets and don't like having to pay the extra for paying with credit card., might just have accept it though.

Cheers. Mtc


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The Santander Totta card I have is MASTERCARD and can be used anywhere including online it is a debit card


----------



## michaelmtc (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks

Looks like I'm going to have to get a credit card

Mtc


----------



## OrangesYeah (Apr 22, 2014)

Be aware that pt credit cards don't give you protection like you'd get using a UK card. There is no insurance on flights bought with a pt credit card and no protection if things you buy over the internet don't turn up. At least that's what we've been told, I wish I was wrong.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Believe information you've been given is incorrect Portuguese backed Visa, Mastercard, Amex have exactly the same online or purchase protection as a UK issued card, flight insurance? only if it's part of the overall package same as UK


----------



## OrangesYeah (Apr 22, 2014)

It's the Consumer Credit Act 1974 in the UK that gives you the protection and I don't know if Portugal has anything similar. When we got our Barclay's credit card 5 years ago the manager told us there was no protection and having just reread the fine print I still cannot see any. However it seems that individual card companies now may give some protection. Looking at Barclaycard's (not to be confused with Barclay's credit card) site it seems they do offer some so hopefully things are changing.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

UK Consumer Credit Act gives you protection because it covers credit agreements which basically is what a credit card is even if you clear, plus a further protection for purchases +£100.
Credit Cards or rather purchases which bought with the Visa and Mastercard symbols give another extra layer of safeguard


----------

